# Betta decorating ideas?



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys! I want to make some fun DIY betta-themed things to decorate my bedroom  Currently I have tan walls with a dark blue accent wall, a finding dory poster over my bed, my fish tank by my closest, and a wooden dresser, art stand, and bookshelf. My bed sheets are dark blue, light blue, red, orange, gray, and light green stripes. 
Anyways, anyone have any fun betta art projects or ideas? I'm addicted to fish and would love to transform my room into a betta room without spending too much. Plus, I love doing art and crafts


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

A while ago Ikea had some Betta themed stuff for sale. I don't know if it's still available. If you like drawing, you could draw some bettas and frame it. I did one of all the bettas I had/have and wrote their names underneath in cool lettering.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

moodynarwhal said:


> A while ago Ikea had some Betta themed stuff for sale. I don't know if it's still available. If you like drawing, you could draw some bettas and frame it. I did one of all the bettas I had/have and wrote their names underneath in cool lettering.


Ohhhhhhhhh Ikea is AWESOME
Yeah I've actually done that a already XD I have a drawing of both my bettas hanging on my wall  Not the best drawings, but, whatever <3 XD


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

You could take pictures of them and frame them. I have a picture of my betta attached to a wire written photo stand that says bettas with a heart. I didn't make it though, someone at my college made it. I could maybe post a picture if your interested? I also happen to have a photo album of the bettas I have on file. On the back of the picture I write when/where I got them, when they passed away, and a short description of them. I have considered drawing my bettas but they never stay still >.<


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Fishingforcats said:


> You could take pictures of them and frame them. I have a picture of my betta attached to a wire written photo stand that says bettas with a heart. I didn't make it though, someone at my college made it. I could maybe post a picture if your interested? I also happen to have a photo album of the bettas I have on file. On the back of the picture I write when/where I got them, when they passed away, and a short description of them. I have considered drawing my bettas but they never stay still >.<


Oh I'd love to see a pic! Oh I wanted to make a photo album but haven't yet...
Hahaha yeah it took a while to draw mine and they aren't that great. I like drawing, but they look a little cartoon-y and less realistic


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

This is what mine looks like. It has a 4x6 picture of him.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Fishingforcats said:


> This is what mine looks like. It has a 4x6 picture of him.


Oh wow that's so cool!


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you. ^^ It took the guy about 5 minutes to do. I don't have the patience for that kind of thing. Maybe you could create a painting or a sculpture out of clay.


----------

